# Hopper remote



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if they make a remote that is lighted for the hopper?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Dish doesn't make one. But any universal will work fine. The Xsight 12G and Harmony 650 are good backlit univeral remotes that aren't too expensive. On the really cheap end, the URC WR7 isn't bad either. My personal favorite is the Xsight for its layout, larger number of devices, macro capabilities and low price.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

mdavej said:


> My personal favorite is the Xsight for its layout, larger number of devices, macro capabilities and low price.


You mentioned macros with this remote and I wondered if it had the capability of recording a macro to turn on and off Closed Captioning on Dish receivers?
I also have a 622 and a 722 side by side on my shelf and one has Remote address 1 and the other has remote address 3. Would it be possible to set up the arrx12 to handle both?

I have an old RS 8 in 1 that can do it but it has limited memory and runs out real quick when I try to do more than a few things so still looking for something better.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, I have a closed caption macro on mine that works perfectly. For address 3, you'll have to learn all the commands. Your RS can be programmed with a JP1 cable and free up a lot of memory, as well as make that captions macro.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Yes, I have a closed caption macro on mine that works perfectly. For address 3, you'll have to learn all the commands. Your RS can be programmed with a JP1 cable and free up a lot of memory, as well as make that captions macro.


Thanks for the info.
I have succeeded in programming the RS to work 99% without JP1 but will look into that.
My thought was to get the Xsight 12G as it would do even more than the RS. Had been using Harmony(s) but one broke and the other gone flakey. Don't want to spend a lot of cash for another Harmony and hadn't figured out how to set up a macro on it anyway.

Just wish Dish would add a one button push for switching CC on and off. Are they getting closer to that with the Hopper/Joeys?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

My 722 CC macro was around 11 steps, and Hopper is only 6, so that's progress I guess. Both are still too long for any harmony to handle without great difficulty. I don't understand why no provider will give us a discrete CC command.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Acoustic-Research-ARRX12G. My personal favorite is the Xsight for its layout, larger number of devices, macro capabilities and low price.


Thought I would report back that I bought the AR Xsight 12G and after a few stumbles I managed to get it to control everything and run a CC macro on both my 622 and 722 (using the learning function which really worked nice).
The old RS worked but was really clunky but the Xsight is nice and slim and has lighted keys.

Thanks for pointing me to it.


----------

